# automatische einwahl ins internet



## zaphir (18. Dez 2003)

hi!

ich will eine applikation entwickeln, die sich automatisch ins internet (isdn oder modem) einwählen kann (z.b. zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt o.ä.).
gibt's da irgendeine möglichkeit bzw. hat irgendjemand einen tip oder ein codeschnipsel zu dem thema?
das wichtigste ist, dass das unter windows funktioniert. optimal wäre natürlich eine lösung, die plattformunabhängig ist, aber das ist vielleicht zu umfangreich.
die applikation sollte (unter windows) die standard-verbindung aufbauen, d.h. ohne erst eine rufnummer einzugeben.

schonmal danke,
zaphir


----------



## Ein User (13. Jan 2004)

Kauf Dir 'nen ISDN-Router, konfigurier den vernünftig 
und mach einfach mit Java 'ne Netzwerkverbindung
(z.B. URL-Connect auf Port 80) auf. Sobald der Router
feststellt, es will jemand raus, wählt er automatisch.

Ist vielleicht nicht das, was Du haben wolltest, funzt aber auch   

Der User


----------



## Haslicher (14. Jan 2004)

HI

nimm normales Netzwerk und benutz dann die Verbindung auch für den anderen Pc, Gemeinsamenutzung aktivieren und dann kannst dua uch sagen bei bedarf einwählen.


----------

